

Video: Usability Test by Steve Krug - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/ui/usability-test-by-steve-krug/

======
pkamb
Anyone who hasn't should check out his books, they're great.

~~~
ahmicro
I just finished his book 'Don't make me think' which i highly recommend.

